# Class 4 mot station in Hampshire?



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi all
anybody know of a class 4 testing station in hampshire mainly southampton area that has the capacity for 4ton phgv tests on a single rear axel?

recommendations prefered, or has anyone used their local vosa site ?

tramp


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Not exactly 'Southampton' but I travel to Atkins Transport near Guildford, and make a day out of it. They can accommodate large vehicles: are friendly, interested and helpful. I have used them for the last three MOT's after having failed to find anywhere suitable within a reasonable distance of Basingstoke. I had previously used them for 'classic' bus MOT's so knew they were good. There is a huge layby / service road outside their premises where I stop for lunch before the MOT.

If you are prepared to travel that far, and have a day out, I'll find the contact details for you.

Harvey


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Russell

Not near Southampton but if you want to travel up to Farnham, my MOT man could probably do it for you. Get in touch if you need details.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

L&M Autos in Basingstoke do mine, well equipped.

C.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

CliveMott said:


> L&M Autos in Basingstoke do mine, well equipped.
> 
> C.


Been there: never again!

Harvey


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

Adams-Morey, Millbrook advertise MOT's etc for motorhomes. They are right by the flyover on the A35 at Totton end of Millbrook.


----------



## Hintonwood (Mar 21, 2008)

Used Atkins for MOT on our Eura Mobil Integra 810 today.

They easily accommodated the 4.8m wheelbase and 8.2m overall length.

Very friendly and knowledgeable and free coffee to boot!

Thanks for the recommendations by others and I will be using them every year. :lol:


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi, we got the van serviced and MOT'd at Motomex in Havant Tel: 02392470224 we also had a habitation service at the place next door - Mitchell & James Caravans Ltd. They work together and passed the van over between them. Very friendly service from both. Post code for the GPS - PO9 1JT
Not that close to Southampton but maybe of use to others in the area

Mike


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

I used the VOSA site to MOT our car. I asked about the truck, he said they could do it as long as it didn't exceed 4 tonne, as that was the limit of the ramp.
They do all the MOT/servicing for the council vehicles.

Our car could have failed on a side light bulb, but the chap gave me the bulb and I hastily slapped it in... job done for another year.

MOT cost was £40.


w


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

......and if anyone else wants to give Atkins a try, they are

Atkins Transport and their direct dial to the MOT station is 01483213119. They are located north of Guildford by pass just off and alongside the A3 on the junction for Send. Try multi map on their post code of GU23 7LN if you haven’t been before.

I know they aren't in Hampshire but Hampshire is a big county and they are not far from bits of it  certainly quite convenient for those of us in the north of the county.

Harvey

p.s. they have some good 'classic' bus photo's in the office provided by their happy customers


----------



## efinmadsl (Nov 1, 2010)

gaspode said:


> Hi Russell
> 
> Not near Southampton but if you want to travel up to Farnham, my MOT man could probably do it for you. Get in touch if you need details.


Hi,

I know this is old but I've just joined and looking for an MOT place, where is this one in Farnham???http://www.motorhomefacts.com/images/icon/icon15.gif

Cheers

Brian


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

Hi Brian.

I use the "Boarhunt Garage"

old Renault truck dealer absolutly brilliant cant say fairer than that , they do while you wait too.

http://www.boarhunt.co.uk/mot.html

Fareham

Unit A, Fort Wallington Ind Est
Military Road, Fareham, Hants PO16 8TT


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Try the County Council's maintenance depot, most operate as a business and are not prone to the "Oh we could do with a bit of work so lets fail the next couple of MOT's" syndrome !!


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

I have used Adams Morey for all my service needs and MOT's for the last 6 years and am very happy with thier work and prices.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

efinmadsl said:


> where is this one in Farnham???
> Brian


Hi Brian

The place I use is Merityre, usually called "Farnham Tyre & Exhaust", they operate from the old railway goods shed behind the station car park. They can get high vehicles into the workshop but have recently had a new MOT ramp installed which was awaiting weight testing for over 3.5 tonnes last time I called so they may have a weight limit ATM. Call them on 01252 733133 and talk to Simon the manager, he's got a M/H so understands our requirements. You can tell him I referred you but of course that could always backfire on you. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dct67 (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi

I used the HGV Centre in Portsmouth back in June. They were fine, and quite cheap (I think 40 pounds from memory).

http://www.thehgvcentre.com/

David


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi , shootash garage mot's my friends 34 ft rv every year. regards sean


----------



## ruffingitsmoothly (May 1, 2005)

Hi spoke a little while ago with Rob Rymer the new owner of Shootash Garage and he was quite happy for me to put his garage on here as available for RV/Motorhome MOT's they have a pit so no need for a ramp.

The address is:

Shootash Garage, Salisbury Road, Romsey, SO51 6GA near Southampton.

It is on the A27 approximately 2 miles from Romsey and they can MOT any size RV

Best approached from the Romsey direction in most motorhome/RV's.

Regards Pat


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We used 
Geoff Kilbey 
Caird Avenue, 
Off Lymington Road, 
New Milton, 
BH25 5QA
Tel: 01425 620969

http://www.geoffkilbeymottesting.co.uk/


----------



## efinmadsl (Nov 1, 2010)

tramp said:


> Hi Brian.
> 
> I use the "Boarhunt Garage"
> 
> ...


----------



## terrier2046 (Nov 29, 2010)

*Motorhome MoT in southampton*

Shirley Garage in Pitt Rd does motorhome MoTs and servicing up to 5 tons 02380211310 ask for Richard or Terry


----------



## efinmadsl (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I'm halfway up the M3 and have found a garage in Aldershot that a friend has used. 

cheers


----------



## smokeycat (Oct 2, 2010)

hi i use shirley garage in pitt road freemantle.have used them for a few years and found them very helpfull.


----------



## hymermick1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*MOT in Southampton.*

Hi, The Adams Morey you want in Southampton is this one. www.adamsmorey-southampton.com - Third Ave, Southampton - 023 8079 9540. I have taken my 4 ton Hymer there for services and its mot. The other depot is for heavy lorries.


----------



## clivejackson (May 7, 2012)

*Motorhome MoT*

Shirley Garage in Southampton do my Mot and have done for years.I only have a VW camper but I have seen some huge motorhomes in being MoTd and serviced there. I daren't look around them in case of temptation to move up.Their no. is 02380211310


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi most BT garages will do the job for you, Reading yard definately does and as for Southampton try the Nursling Yard.


----------

